# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  iTunes обновился до версии 9.2.1

## SDA

Главная программа для всех iМаньяков планеты Земля обновилась сегодня ночью. В последнем апдейте исправлены разнообразные баги и «дыры» в защите.

Обновить iTunes до 9.2.1 можно уже сейчас средствами Software Update или просто запустив программу и подтвердив предложение обновления:
Список изменений в 9.2.1:

— Запрещено использование старых версий сторонних плагинов;

— Исправлена редкая проблема, возникающая при перетаскивании содержимого медиатеки iTunes между окном программы и ОС;

— Исправлена проблема синхронизации, возникающая при первом подключении устройства к обновлённому iTunes (9.2);

— Исправлена ошибка, возникающая после обновления iPhone и iPod Touch на iOS 4.0 и восстановления зашифрованной резервной копии;

— Исправлены другие ошибки и проблемы.

Скачать обновлённый iTunes так же можно с официального сайта Apple. Помните, что обновление «тунца» может негативно отразиться на работоспособности утилит для джейлбрейка, так что любителям «взлома» советуем немного подождать подробной информации по этому поводу.

http://www.iphones.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

iTunes Win тоже обновился?

----------


## SDA

> iTunes Win тоже обновился?


Да.

----------

